# House wiring made easy: a practical guide for the electrician and home owner (1939)



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

thewatusi said:


> Some good bathroom reading material:
> 
> http://archive.org/details/HouseWiringMadeEasyAPracticalGuideForTheElectricianAndHomeOwner


Pretty cool. Instructions on how to INSTALL knob and tube wiring systems!:thumbsup:

Toward the back they talk about the cost of using Sears appliances, and it is based on 4 cents per kWh. Considering how much everything else in the world has gone up since 1939, it makes our current electric rates look like a bargain! 

$1 in 1939 is the same as $16.78 in 2013 per the Consumer Price Index. So by that index, electricity SHOULD have cost us $6.71 per kWh by now!


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

that's really cool!saw something like this on ebay once.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

My uncle gave me one of those books, when I was around 10 years old. It had a 1947 copyright date.
The information was slightly different and slightly updated. They made a few references of REA requirements, regarding service installations.
Unless I missed it, I saw very little REA references in the 1939 issue.
The Rural Electrification was part of the New Deal programs, that was instituted in the mid-30's. :thumbup:


----------

